# What is OnStar RemoteLink?



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> GM has been offering OnStar’s emergency services to new car owners for almost 20 years, but now the company has a new app that can give you information about your car and allow you to control it remotely.
> It’s called OnStar RemoteLink, a service that – according to the company – boasts more than 1 million users. OnStar RemoteLink is available on several GM vehicles including the Cadillac ELR that I used to test the system first hand.


Read the full Take on OnStarRemoteLink at AutoGuide.com


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not in the Smartphone era yet and just upgraded my OnStar. Had two reps tell me I don't even have the color screen on my recent trip, a training issue. The first time after upgrading I was told I didn't even have OnStar. Need a Smartphone as some of the reps don't seem to smart!


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

I use mine every night


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm a little bitter that GM now gives the remotelink features for free with the vehicle. Those were the only onstar features I used, and I have to pay money for them.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I'm a little bitter that GM now gives the remotelink features for free with the vehicle. Those were the only onstar features I used, and I have to pay money for them.


5 years free


----------



## det (Aug 19, 2014)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I'm a little bitter that GM now gives the remotelink features for free with the vehicle. Those were the only onstar features I used, and I have to pay money for them.


That cost is baked into the price of the car now, similar to the initial free maintenance period (two oil changes). This is a nice app to have though, I'm not sure I'd miss it if it were gone, but I do open it up fairly regularly. I might feel differently about missing it if I end up using the remote start feature this winter.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I want this app. to remote start my car after work as I cannot see it from my building. It would be really nice to have the car ready to go when I get to it and not have to wait in a cold car to drive away. I really could care less about the rest of the OnStar features.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I want this app. to remote start my car after work as I cannot see it from my building. It would be really nice to have the car ready to go when I get to it and not have to wait in a cold car to drive away. I really could care less about the rest of the OnStar features.


What year trim and trans are you? If you have a auto with remote start already you gotta pay the monthly fees of OnStar unless you are a 14 and up.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> What year trim and trans are you? If you have a auto with remote start already you gotta pay the monthly fees of OnStar unless you are a 14 and up.


I have a 2014 Diesel Cruze. It has factory remote start, but the remote start has a very short range and it is only one way.

I have yet to sign up for my free OnStar trial, but from what I understand I should be eligible for 5 years free remotelink service even if I do not continue with the OnStar service. I just want the two way remote start ability.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I have a 2014 Diesel Cruze. It has factory remote start, but the remote start has a very short range and it is only one way.
> 
> I have yet to sign up for my free OnStar trial, but from what I understand I should be eligible for 5 years free remotelink service even if I do not continue with the OnStar service. I just want the two way remote start ability.


Yeah get hold of OnStar so it can be unlocked. Get an online account with the numbers they give you with the account as you need that for the app.


----------

